# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  ¿Estás seguro de que vale la pena seguir comprando lechuga orgánica?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Investigadores en Estados Unidos analizaron los beneficios de estos alimentos en comparación con los cultivados convencionalmente.  El esposo de Jen Matlack la molesta por comprar productos orgánicos. No valen el dinero extra que cuestan, dice, pero ella insiste.  Un nuevo estudio añade combustible a su pelea marital. Publicado este lunes en _Annals of Internal Medicine_, encuentra que los productos orgánicos no tienen más vitaminas y minerales que los productos cultivados convencionalmente. Marca un punto para el esposo.  Pero el estudio también confirma que es menos probable que los productos orgánicos contengan pesticidas, la razón real por la cual Matlack dice comprar productos orgánicos.  Sí, encontramos que los productos orgánicos, frutas y verduras, tienen un 30% menos riesgo de contaminación con residuos de pesticida, en comparación con los productos convencionales, dijo la médico Crystal Smith-Spangler, de la Universidad de Stanford en Estados Unidos, autora principal del estudio.  El estudio, que utilizó datos de cientos de estudios previos, también observó el proceso de producción de cárnicos, como cerdo y pollo. Los investigadores encontraron un riesgo 33% mayor de bacterias resistentes a los antibióticos en carne de cerdo y pollo no orgánico, que dicen puede estar relacionado al uso rutinario de antibióticos en la ganadería convencional.  También encontraron niveles más altos de ácidos grasos omega-3 en leche y pollo orgánico.  Hay ciertas cosas, me niego a comprar convencionalmente, sabiendo que hay muchos químicos en ellos, dijo Matlack, quien tiene una hija de seis años. Me siento una mejor madre comprando estos alimentos en particular.  Y no es a cambio de nada.  Smith-Spangler y sus colegas señalan que estudios previos han mostrado niveles más bajos de pesticidas en la orina de niños que comen alimentos orgánicos comparados con niños que comen alimentos convencionales.  Sin embargo, ningún estudio ha sido conducido para determinar específicamente si los pesticidas en estos niveles consumidos por los niños en realidad causan daños, aunque otra investigación mostró una correlación entre niveles más altos de pesticidas en madres embarazadas y coeficientes intelectuales y peso de nacimiento reducidos en sus hijos.  *Evaluando los riesgos*  Los expertos dicen que la mera presencia de un pesticida no crea una imagen completa para los consumidores que tratan de determinar riesgos de salud.  La presencia de residuos de pesticida es sólo un factor que determina el riesgo, dijo Chuck Benbrook, profesor de Agricultura en la Universidad Estatal de Washington, en Estados Unidos.  Los otros son el nivel de residuos, el tiempo de exposición en términos del ciclo de vida de una persona, los tejidos que están expuestos, la toxicidad innata del pesticida, a qué otra cosa está expuesta la persona y la presencia de cualquier efecto sinérgico, y si el individuo tiene la capacidad normal o limitada para metabolizar y lidiar con la agresión tóxica provocada por los residuos.  La disputa sobre los productos orgánicos en la casa se origina, al menos en parte, por los diferentes mensajes difundidos por las instituciones encargadas de proteger a los consumidores.  Cuando Matlack se embarazó, comenzó a prestar atención al Environmental Working Group, que recomienda evitar pesticidas y advierte que los niños y mujeres embarazadas están especialmente en riesgo.  La Academia Americana de Pediatría de Estados Unidos similarmente dice que hay que minimizar el uso de alimentos en los que los pesticidas químicos o herbicidas fueron utilizados por agricultores.  El esposo de Matlack, Jefferson Kolle, toma un enfoque diferente. Confío en la FDA, dijo. Tengo que utilizar algo como base para tomar una decisión. Muchas veces, me guío por mi cartera.  La FDA (Dirección de Alimentos y Medicamentos de Estados Unidos) dice que los niveles de residuos de pesticida en los alimentos de Estados Unidos está muy por debajo de las normas de seguridad establecidas.  Pero los límites de la FDA en pesticidas no están diseñados para proteger a los consumidores de una exposición a largo plazo, dice Alex Lu, un profesor de Salud Ambiental en la Universidad Harvard.  Debido a que los humanos son mucho más grandes en términos de peso corporal, esa cantidad de dosis que mata a los insectos no matará a los humanos de inmediato, pero el mecanismo es el mismo, dijo Lu.  *La conclusión*  Smith-Spangler dice que sus pacientes le preguntan si deben comprar productos orgánicos para ser más saludables, y les dice que es difícil decidir.  La decisión de comprar productos orgánicos es compleja, dijo. Muchos factores están involucrados. Les dice qué ciencia está allá afuera, pero por supuesto, el dinero también es un factor.  La decisión puede ser diferente para personas diferentes. Debido a que los fetos y los niños crecen tan rápidamente, pueden ser más vulnerables a los efectos dañinos de pesticidas y por lo tanto pueden necesitar consideración especial.  Compro tanto productos orgánicos como convencionales, dijo Smith-Spangler.  En la ausencia de datos científicos duros, Matlack y Kolle continuarán en desacuerdo sobre si vale la pena el dinero extra para comprar productos orgánicos para su hija y para ellos.  Para mí, es obvio que no quiero poner ningún tipo de químicos en mi cuerpo que no necesito, dijo Matlack.  *Fuente: http://mexico.cnn.com/salud/2012/09/...chuga-organica*Temas similares: ¿Estás de acuerdo o no con el ingreso de transgénicos al Perú? Artículo: Más de 10,000 panetones de hongos de Marayhuaca se venderán en estas fiestas Oregón: Un modelo a seguir en las energías renovables Nace el Seguro Ganadero Nacional Agricultura organica

----------

